# NeverWet



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wBKwrPwZN0

One word......."Tapeguide"

:yes:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyeQUBRMbm4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuiMoITzy-o&feature=c4-overview&list=UUe_vXdMrHHseZ_esYUskSBw


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

I looked at this a couple weeks ago and was going to order some just to see how it works. I was goin to spray it on all my handles and the parts of my pump I don't want to get muddy. I don't no how it would work on the outside part of the pump that u stick in the mud. Maybe if u taped off the bottom so the mud will stick so u don't get air bubbles in there. Just a thought. The whip would be great but I don't think it would last long on it. Another good one would be the paint machine. Inside the texture matching hopper so it is easy to clean out. Back and sides of the boxes. It would also be a great prank to pull on someone to do there knives or pan of they leave early haha.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

korby_17 said:


> I looked at this a couple weeks ago and was going to order some just to see how it works. I was goin to spray it on all my handles and the parts of my pump I don't want to get muddy. I don't no how it would work on the outside part of the pump that u stick in the mud. Maybe if u taped off the bottom so the mud will stick so u don't get air bubbles in there. Just a thought. The whip would be great but I don't think it would last long on it. Another good one would be the paint machine. Inside the texture matching hopper so it is easy to clean out. Back and sides of the boxes. It would also be a great prank to pull on someone to do there knives or pan of they leave early haha.


I had the same thought, but you're right it may make it easier for air to get down the side of the mud pump, maybe not. Also the outside of my bazooka and boxes, I'd have to be careful using it on the inside, especially where the rubber gasket rubs the curved inside of the flat box, although as long as the rubber gasket has lube on it it should be fine. Similarly I imagine you'd have to keep it off the chains on the bazooka so they stay lubed etc
At anyrate its worth a try I reckon.
You could have a lot of fun with something like this, like coating ya painter mates roller sleeve or the surface of someones trowel or hawk :thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I seen a thing on tv about ten years ago and it showed a plant leaf repelling water like this and they were trying to figure it out to make clothing etc, Ten years later and here it is.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> I seen a thing on tv about ten years ago and it showed a plant leaf repelling water like this and they were trying to figure it out to make clothing etc, Ten years later and here it is.


 If I treat a bucket with this stuff, and then pop my mud pump into it and fill it with mud, as I use that mud none will stick to the sides! or the pump... so none of it will dry out on the sides.

Couldn't find any in town but they sell it on Ebay, wouldn't leave much change out of $100NZD though by the time I pay freight, and I'm not 100% sure customs likes you importing aerosol cans.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Doing a search on NeverWet turned up such as:

"As of about four weeks ago, NeverWet has been available at Home Depot for just under $20 a pop. After seeing the video above and a similar (unembeddable) demo on the product page on Home Depot, I was strongly considering getting my hands on it to try it out... until I started reading the reviews."

and

"It so happens that the 3.8 out-of-five-stars review belies quite a bit of backlash. Apparently, the initial videos don't tell the whole story, as users have offered a fair share of negative feedback concerning the unsightly residue and unseemly transience of the putative miracle coating. Reviews across the board note the "milky" or "frosted" appearance of treated objects—one four-star review goes so far as to call it "kinda nasty looking"—with the caveat that it adds an undesirable bluish tint to black textiles and leather.


But even in cases where the color and texture—described as a "tackiness/grittiness"—are of no concern, early reports suggest that NeverWet is prone to rubbing off. Top 10 reviewer Doresoom—who "received product for free in exchange for honest feedback" (as several other commenters did)—notes that "the coating comes off on your hands with light handling. It almost looks like chalk, and feels a little sticky." At least a few _caveat emptor_ videos have hit the web already, and they're a far cry from the viral marketing shorts"


From http://www.core77.com/blog/material...le_now_might_be_too_good_to_be_true_25190.asp


Not saying it's a bad product, maybe for certain applications. I'd want to check it out more before putting it on something. Eg. Putting it on things where it might get into your mud might not be so good. Or maybe it wouldn't affect it. But if some mud wouldn't stick to the wall as well, or the paint wouldn't stick after...........


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I posted a video of a product very similar to neverwet..... After doing some research like justme..... I would check out the product but I wouldn't put high expectations on it I will pick some up next time I go to Home Depot on monday I guess and I will give a review of the product ....

I will put it on a knife handle first though before I put it in my boxes zook or pump 

Stay tuned for a video and review I will bring it over to Saskataper aka Scott and we will post


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

There is a product by rustoleum as well.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

korby_17 said:


> There is a product by rustoleum as well.


Never wet is the rustoleum product .... I posted a video of ever dry earlier on it has the same claim to repel water but with a bigger price tag.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

There's also http://www.hydrobead.com/


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Never wet sounds like a personal problem and an uncomfortable one at that!! When in doubt, lube it!!! Silicone works great!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> Never wet sounds like a personal problem and an uncomfortable one at that!! When in doubt, lube it!!! Silicone works great!!


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Doing a search on NeverWet turned up such as:
> 
> "As of about four weeks ago


I think the problem is people have unrealistic expectations about what to expect from the product and alot of people simply aren't using it correctly.
In one video a guy was applying it to the bottom of his radio controlled speed boat expecting it to go fast, when it didn't he proclaimed neverwet = fail , thats after he failed to follow he directions on the can.

For $20 its worth trying in my opinion.

As its texture has been described as being like sandpaper there would only be parts of your tools that you could apply it too if you were going to test it. It may not work so well on the tape guide but due to the texture and the huge amount of tape being drawn through which would wear it off anyway.

I'd certainly use it on work boots and my new scaffold.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Stopper said:


> I think the problem is people have unrealistic expectations about what to expect from the product and alot of people simply aren't using it correctly.
> In one video a guy was applying it to the bottom of his radio controlled speed boat expecting it to go fast, when it didn't he proclaimed neverwet = fail , thats after he failed to follow he directions on the can.
> 
> For $20 its worth trying in my opinion.
> ...


After having watched a couple of the official videos, and having read the experiences said to have been had by a # of testers, NeverWet seems a product hyped beyond the usual.

But I can appreciate testing something for oneself, just to be sure - sometimes the masses can be wrong. Let us know how it turns out for you - if it lasts long enough to justify it, or if it degrades or comes off too soon to have any real value for most situations.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

JustMe said:


> After having watched a couple of the official videos, and having read the experiences said to have been had by a # of testers, NeverWet seems a product hyped beyond the usual.
> 
> But I can appreciate testing something for oneself, just to be sure - sometimes the masses can be wrong. Let us know how it turns out for you - if it lasts long enough to justify it, or if it degrades or comes off too soon to have any real value for most situations.


 I'll certainly be trying some when they get it in stock here 
I wouldn't put too much stock in videos bagging it though, people have a tendency to expect too much from things, don't use it as intended and don't read the instructions...:thumbsup:


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

If it works as good as they say, it would be sweet on some applications in the drywall world just on the cleaning end of it. I sure hope it works tho.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Been a while since this stuff was discussed! But I'm away 2 get some as I just got my Columbia gun back and I'm going 2 soak the cutter chain in it as it rusts pretty bad:yes:
Hope that will solve the problem a little bit!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

That's that ordered
Will keep u guys posted on results!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

According to many reveiws the stuff dissolves rather fast. Might lasy a day each application?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> According to many reveiws the stuff dissolves rather fast. Might lasy a day each application?


That's ok a quick spray when home should cure the rusting a bit I hope!
Anything is worth a try as gun came back with a £160 fixing bill!:blink:
I leave my guns in water all the time and when I pulled it out of the water after a year the cutter chain dissolved!
And Blueline r stainless and same time in water worked great! The blueline is 20yrs old also!!!!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Ya, any parts in the head rusting is BS, all should be stainless and aluminum


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> Ya, any parts in the head rusting is BS, all should be stainless and aluminum


Ur right there chief!!:thumbsup:
I clean my guns with a paint brush and turfed in a bucket of water until I need again! Only1 has been the Columbia that rusted!
Its a good gun but it p*sses me off that it does that!:furious:


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

My Columbia cutter chain rusts also pisses me off as well when you buy the hardened Columbia from Walltools thats supposed to b so nice and less than a week the cutter chain is rusty then in a year it rusts through and breaks


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

This is probably why the Columbia chain is close to half the price to replace as other brands


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

It does NOT work with any type of application that involves mechanical rubbing or handling, it just comes off. Unless you want to spray your tools daily (or hourly) don't waste your $20!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Philma Crevices said:


> This is probably why the Columbia chain is close to half the price to replace as other brands


I would easy pay double if the thing didn't rust!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

Neverwet is just a hydrophobic coating . There are many out on the market now. Rustoleums neverwet however is a crap consumer product that just has good advertising. It doesnt work . However there are professional hydrophobic coatings on the market that work amazingly well and wont ever rub off . 

Here is one of the best ones out. Its called Ultra-ever dry. Its a professional industrial product. I know a cement company that uses them on all there cement truck shoots and never have to clean them

Heres a vid of ultra ever dry


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

I've bought neverwet just haven't had time to do the video review I promised earlier

Sorry guys I will try to find some time to get that done. I also previously posted the video for the other product awhile back. 

Actually back when 2buck was around anyone hear from him how's he doing?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Toontowntaper said:


> Actually back when 2buck was around anyone hear from him how's he doing?


He's got himself addicted to online gaming Toony.....I think we need to stage an intervention.


----------

